# Keynote sur iPad



## davidoffski (29 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
je dois préparer une présentation keynote sur iPad. J'utilise Keynote sur mon mac pour ensuite transférer la présentation sur mon iPad, seulement tous les liens hypertexte qui permettent ne naviguer dans la présentation ne fonctionnent plus  j'ai lu dans le forum iPad de Apple qu'apparemment c'est un bug qui devrait être réparé lors de la prochaine mise à jour. Maintenant est-ce que vous connaissez une autre application qui permet de faire des présentations genre powerpoint ou keynote et qui permette de faire des boutons pour sauter des diapositives, en gros qui permette de créer une petite navigation toute simple dans la présentation et que les boutons fonctionnent tactilement sur l'iPad ?

s'il vous plaît ? c'et urgent :$


----------



## steinway59 (29 Mars 2011)

ben il y Keynote pour ipad tout simplement
j'ai fait mon premier test ce matin, et il suffit de tapoter l'écran pour passer les diapos


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Mars 2011)

steinway59 a dit:


> ben il y Keynote pour ipad tout simplement
> j'ai fait mon premier test ce matin, et il suffit de tapoter l'écran pour passer les diapos



Je ne suis pas sur que ta réponse va beaucoup l'aider ! :hein:


----------



## Laurent Fignon (29 Mars 2011)

@ davidoffski

Pas d'autres logiciels permettant de récupérer une présentation Keynote conçue sur un Mac que la version iPad du dit logiciel... Version iPad qui s'améliore (trop) doucement et ne permet pas de récupérer correctement un montage fait sur Keynote'09, si ce dernier est un peu pointu...

On peut espérer une grosse mise à jour de "iWork for iPad" lors de la sortie de ""iWork'11 for Lion"...


Laurent F


----------



## steinway59 (29 Mars 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Je ne suis pas sur que ta réponse va beaucoup l'aider ! :hein:



ben on peut très bien lire des liens hypertextes de Keynote Mac sur Keynote iPad donc je ne vois pas quoi lui dire d'autre comme réponse..à part Keynote iPad il n'y a rien pour lire une Keynote Mac..


----------



## davidoffski (30 Mars 2011)

Alors oui on peut trèes bien lire des présentation keynote sur iPad puisque justement Keynote existe sur iPad 
Tapoter sur l'écran fait passer les diapositives une à une et à la suite, ce que moi j'ai besoin c'est de pouvoir accéder via un bouton ou un texte depuis par exemple la diapo 1 à la diapo 12 et depuis la diapo 12 revenir sur la diapo 1, comme on peut le faire dans Keynote sur Mac via les liens hypertextes. Seulement quand j'ouvre ma présentation via Keynote sur iPad il y a une fenêtre qui s'ouvre et qui indique que seuls les liens web (url) et email seront fonctionnels, tous les liens hypertextes internent ne fonctionneront plus, bug qui va être apparemment corrigé lors de la prochaine mise à jour.

Voilà  maintenant est ce que vous connaissez une autre application du même genre que Keynote pour iPad ou alors ou c'est que je peux aller pour me renseigner, car via l'apple store c'est pas très précis leurs indications et je veux pas acheter une dizaine d'appli pour tomber sur la bonne vu le budget de mon client 

mille mercis d'avance


----------



## steinway59 (30 Mars 2011)

une appli autre que Keynote pour lire des fichiers Keynote : non

je n'utilise pas de liens hyper textes vers des diapos dans mes Keynotes, car tout simplement si j'ai besoin d'aller de la diapo 1 à la 12, je copie la 12 et la copie apres la 1..ça fait la meme chose que le lien non?

ps : je précise que je n'utilise Keynote que pour des confs..donc surement que ce n'est pas le même cas de figure que le tien..j'imagine que tu conçois des Keynote à lire sur mac comme un fichier intéractif..ou alors j'ai rien pigé


----------



## davidoffski (30 Mars 2011)

non je cherche pas une application qui ouvre des fichiers keynote ! mais une application qui permet de faire des présentations genre keynote ou powerpoint (diapos) mais avec la possibilité de créer des boutons textes ou images et de leur donner un lien sur une diapo précise... Comme si tu avais un menu avec des boutons qui te permettent de te balader dans la présentation tout ça sur ipad (tactilement)


----------



## Laurent Fignon (30 Mars 2011)

Ce que vous souhaitez c'est une version de iPad de Keynote permettant de faire des présentation multimédia complexes avec liens hypertextes... Ca n'existe pas. la version iPad de Keynote est incapable de le faire et il n'existe aucune autre application de ce type sur iBidule...

Il vous reste juste à croiser les doigts et d'attendre avec impatience la prochaine version de la suite iWork'11... pour iPad...


Laurent F


----------



## davidoffski (31 Mars 2011)

heu.. je sais pas le fait de pouvoir sauter des diapos et revenir au départ c'est "complexe" !
j'ai vu une multitude d'applications ressemblant à keynote, mais il n'y a pas vraiment de précision dans le descriptif concernant les moyens de naviguer. Bref, faut acheter pour savoir :$


----------



## Gwen (31 Mars 2011)

Il y a Document to go qui devrait faire l'affaire. Mais je n'ai jamais testé les liens hypertextes avec.

Je n'ai malheureusement pas le temps de tester cette semaine, donc si éventuellement ça peut attendre, je regarderais la semaine prochaine.


----------



## davidoffski (31 Mars 2011)

ha ben très volontiers


----------



## davidoffski (29 Avril 2011)

Alors j'ai acheté et essayé Docs To Go, le problème est le même  je crée ma présentation powerpoint sur mac, tous les lies sur mes boutons fonctionnent très bien mais une fois la présentation transférée sur l'iPad aucun lien ne fonctionne !!!  une autre application à me suggérer ?

merci


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Avril 2011)

davidoffski a dit:


> Alors j'ai acheté et essayé Docs To Go, le problème est le même  je crée ma présentation powerpoint sur mac, tous les lies sur mes boutons fonctionnent très bien mais une fois la présentation transférée sur l'iPad aucun lien ne fonctionne !!!  une autre application à me suggérer ?
> 
> merci



Perso, et comme on dit intuitivement (donc peut être faux), je pense que les cibles des liens ne sont pas transférées...Qu'en pensez vous ? me trompe-je ?


----------



## davidoffski (29 Avril 2011)

c'est ça, les liens créés dans keynote ou powerpoint sur l'ordi ne sont pas repris dans l'iPad, que ce soit avec Keynote ou DocsToGo. Et si je crée directement la présentation dans keynote on ne peut pas créer de liens sur différentes diapositives, on est ogligé de les faire défiler les unes après les autres...


----------



## davidoffski (4 Mai 2011)

s'il vous plaît, j'ai vraiment besoin de trouver une application qui garde les liens tactiles.
J'ai contacté le support Apple mais personne ne répond et mon client commence à s'impatienter

merci beaucoup


----------



## CBi (4 Mai 2011)

Une solution simple est d'exporter la présentation Keynote vers un pdf. 
Les liens sont conservés et il suffit ensuite de lire le pdf via iBooks, ça fonctionne trés bien. 

C'est d'ailleurs aussi un moyen de réaliser pour pas un rond de petites applications sur iPod et IPad, un quizz ou un catalogue interactif par exemple, qui ont un look and feel tout à fait correct.


----------



## davidoffski (6 Mai 2011)

Merci beaucoup  comment je fais pour ouvrir un pdf depuis iBooks ?


----------



## MJF (6 Mai 2011)

davidoffski a dit:


> Merci beaucoup  comment je fais pour ouvrir un pdf depuis iBooks ?



Sur l'ipad (si le PDF est envoyé par mail) = ouvrir avec iBooks, le PDF est enregistrer dans iBooks.
Dans iBooks, il suffit de cliquer sur "collections" et de sélectionner PDF.


----------



## davidoffski (7 Mai 2011)

Heu attends, j'ai ma présentation keynote qui est faite sur mon Mac, car si je la fais directement avec keynote sur lipad je ne peux pas faire de liens hypertextes. Donc, comment je fais pour transférer ma présentation keynote Mac dans ibooks ? J'utilise ifiles pour transférer ma présentation sur l'ipad, d'ailleurs ifiles permet aussi de lire les pdf mais les liens sont perdus. J'ai bien vu que dans ibooks on peut lire des pdf mais je vois pas comment on peut les mettre dedans...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 05h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 05h37 ----------

C'est bon j'ai trouvé  merci beaucoup


----------



## davidoffski (9 Mai 2011)

alors voilà, j'ai testé, effectivement les liens hypertextes sont conservés ce qui est déjà un grand pas  Maintenant est-ce que c'est possible de bloquer l'affichage du menu en haut et en bas de iBooks, c'est à dire que ça ne vienne pas à chaque fois que l'on touche l'écran ?
comme une présentation powerpoint ou keynote, une fois qu'on a ouvert la présentation elle vient en full screen et elle reste ?


----------



## CBi (9 Mai 2011)

Peut-être un moyen en utilisant un autre lecteur de PDF que iBooks ?


----------



## Kifranos (13 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J avais le même problème que j ai résolu avec CGSLIDE. 1,59 euro. J ai tente...

Bref mis a part que tu ne peux exporter une base ppt ou autre, tu fais ce que tu veux. Je viens de refaire une priez pour ma boite. Ça passe tout seul. J ai du la refaire entièrement... Mais une fois le logiciel pris en main ( car il peut s avérer fastidieux ) j fait un vrai menu, enfin un sommaire, avec liens interactif ...

Bref une prez pro, je peux enfin laisser mon joujou a mes clients, il l adopte immédiatement , se lapproprie et donc le but est atteint. 

Pour te donner une idée j ai refait une priez ppt de 30 slides en 2 jours, temps de prise en main inclut. Je pense pouvoir la refaire en moins d une journée des que tes photos sont prêtes. Bref a peine plus long qu un ppt a faire


C est la seule solution a ce jour pour faire une présentation professionnelle dynamique et gardant la souplesse d un iPad. ( zoom possible, et réélection fonction tactile interactive ) bref ce qui fait que nous aimons nos tablettes 

Perso, j utilise :

dropbox, office hd, my photo, flex ou oplayer, cglisde 

Tu as du stockage de doc centralisée , word, exçel et powerpoint lisible ( avec quelques retouche pour un confort visuel ) , un software de gallérie photo avec un réele arborescence, un software pour lire les vidéos, un software pour des présentations efficaces... 

Voila ma maigre contribution, pour une fois que je peux aider et apporter une contribution sur ce board...


----------

